# A homeowner shot two masked men...



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2009/12/suburban-homeowner-shoots-2-home-invasion-suspects.html



> A homeowner shot two masked men who pushed their way into a far north suburban Wauconda house early Saturday night, sending both suspects to the hospital, police said.
> 
> A trail of what appeared to be frozen blood ran from the front door of a home in the 300 block of Indian Ridge Trail in Wauconda on today, but the people in that home refused to comment to the media. On the door of that house, a piece of metal appeared to have been broken off.
> 
> ...


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...and the course of action is to keep our guns close in the house, never let our guard down, strengthen the doors as much as reasonably possible, and realize it can happen ANYWHERE someone decides there may be money and ANYTIME they take a wild notion to come in...this is a good example and may well make the "Armed Citizen" pages of the AR someday...thanks for the reminder!!!


----------



## Youngster (Sep 21, 2009)

It can happen anytime. For the time being, I'll use a shotgun for home defense. No common sense anymore.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just goes to show, it happens any time you are not expecting. 
And the pin heads on capital hill want to take our guns.
Where would this couple be if capital hill got their way.
Dead, thats were, and these two thugs would still be on the street.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

What kind of people are the homeowners? Did they know the suspects? I would look down that road too.

Don't get me wrong. Also, dont come in my house with a ski mask on. Glad to hear the homeowners are okay and hope they don't run into complications with this, especially in IL.


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

Can you image how bad crime would be if we could'nt own guns?


----------



## Boss (Dec 31, 2009)

In this situation, I would have shot to kill. At least the homeowners are ok.


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

I would like to see the follow up on this.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Good story, things could have turned out real bad. I think I will start carrying my gun while in the house.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Good story, things could have turned out real bad. I think I will start carrying my gun while in the house.


Not a bad idea. Some of us already do.

tumbleweed


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

BowhuntnHoosier said:


> Good story, things could have turned out real bad. I think I will start carrying my gun while in the house.


I believe its sad when you have to carry in your own home. I have never done so and I never will. I have a few guns around the house if I really need them. Its sad that you can't feel safe in your own home anymore. I can tell you this, if a thief breaks into my house with me there you will see a very similar story in the news, lol


----------

